# [Enlightenment] - xsession-errors

## y351

Bonjour,

Je suis avec enlightenment que je démarre avec startx.

Actuellement, j'ai quelques erreurs :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERR<33221>:eldbus ../efl-1.23.3/src/lib/eldbus/eldbus_core.c:1062 _connection_get() Error connecting to bus of type 2. error name: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound error message: Failed to connect to socket /run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
> 
> ERR<33221>:eina_safety ../efl-1.23.3/src/lib/eldbus/eldbus_core.c:1126 eldbus_connection_get() safety check failed: conn == NULL
> ...

 

```
rc-update |egrep 'default|boot'
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>                  acct |      default
> 
>                 acpid |      default
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> x11-wm/enlightenment-0.23.1::gentoo was built with the following:
> 
> USE="acpi nls pam -bluetooth -connman -doc -geolocation (-packagekit) (-systemd) -udisks -wayland -wifi -xwayland" ABI_X86="(64)"
> ...

 

```

emerge --info
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.84 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 5.4.7-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

C'est un peu embêtant toutes ces erreurs...

----------

## k-root

a priori vous avez un problem avec dbus

```
org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound error message: Failed to connect to socket /run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
```

vous avez bien une directive exec dbus-launch dans votre fichier ~/.xinitrc ? 

pour reference :

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Enlightenment#Launching_enlightenment_with_startx

https://wiki.archlinux.fr/startx

----------

## y351

Mon ~/.xinitrc initial :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults
> 
> xset b off                  # Disable Beep
> ...

 

```

ls -ltr /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> total 16
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root  341 12 nov.  14:04 80-dbus
> ...

 

```

cat /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/80-dbus
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> # launches a session dbus instance
> ...

 

J'ai changé la ligne concernée : 

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/enlightenment_start 2> ~/.xsession-errors
> 
> 

 

mais, j'obtiens toujours des erreurs :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERR<19809>:eldbus ../efl-1.23.3/src/lib/eldbus/eldbus_core.c:1062 _connection_get() Error connecting to bus of type 2. error name: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound error message: Failed to connect to socket /run/dbus/system_bus_sock
> 
> et: No such file or directory
> ...

 

----------

## sebB

D'après la doc tu dois ajouter dbus au run-level default

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/D-Bus

----------

## y351

En effet, mon service dbus n'était pas démarré...

Et pourtant :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Even without adding D-Bus to the default runlevel it often will get started by D-Bus dependent services. This should explain why D-Bus mysteriously gets started even though it has not been formally added to a system runlevel.

 

En le démarrant, cela a permis d'éliminer certains erreurs.

Merci !

Il reste ceux-ci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dbus[51884]: Unable to set up transient service directory: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR "/var/run/user/1000" not available: No such file or directory
> 
> ERR<51889>:ecore_con ../efl-1.23.3/src/lib/ecore_con/ecore_con_local.c:134 _ecore_con_local_mkpath() could not create parent directory '/var/run/user/1000' of path '/var/run/user/1000/.ecore/efreetd/0': Permission denied
> ...

 

```
 echo $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /tmp/xdg-lnLx9P

 

----------

